# South Jersey/Philadelphia



## derrickk (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey, my name's Derrick, and I'm trying to set up a meeting or gathering for people who have SA, and live in the South Jersey/Philadelphia Area. Of course anyone else is welcome if they have the means to travel. After looking at a couple other threads attempting the same thing, it looks like it things got a little too confusing to actually orchestrate a successful gathering. So what I want to do here, is create an organized way in which we can actually achieve this. So if anyone is interested, please just pm whatever information you're comfortable giving me so that I can keep you informed of our progress getting this together. I am even willing to do one-on-one meetings with people (in a safe, public place), just to talk about our SA, or just to hang out. If a lot of people reply at once, I will try my best to orchestrate a place for a meetup that suits everyones location.


----------



## watermelonie (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in NY but would be willing to meet partways in NJ if something materialises


----------



## derrickk (Jul 14, 2012)

*c'mon*

C'mon, I see people are checking this thread, so I assume that there are other curious people in this area. Dont be shy lol we gotta be proactive about this!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I'll do it if I get to know a little about you first and feel comfortable and have enough in common. We'd have to meet in center city.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd do it, but I'm not sure. I can drive, but I'm really afraid of driving long distances, and especially unfamiliar areas


----------



## L273 (Aug 9, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I'll do it if I get to know a little about you first and feel comfortable and have enough in common. We'd have to meet in center city.


I agree


----------



## ohm (May 2, 2012)

Hey, I live in Philly. I know that there is actually already a meetup group (http://www.meetup.com/Shyspace/) but I've never gone. I'd be down for a meet up.. maybe... sigh :/


----------

